# 7,688 Lionfish Killed



## El Kabong (May 9, 2012)

Last weekend at the Gulf Coast Lionfish Coalition Fall Lionfish Roundup, there were *2,394* Lionfish entered. *These fish were killed over a 30-hour period by twelve (12) divers!
*
There have been a total of six GCLC events since May, resulting in a grand total of *7,688* lionfish removed from the waters of Pensacola and Orange Beach. Most of these events were one-day affairs, with less than 20 shooters. 

We need all the help we can get. Please consider joining or contributing to the Gulf Coast Lionfish Coalition.

Gulf Coast Lionfish Coalition
https://www.facebook.com/gulfcoastlionfishcoalition


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

Had a lot of fun.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

That's awesome, great job everyone!


----------



## El Kabong (May 9, 2012)

They're still out there though. From two weeks ago: 










Every dead fish helps. Kill every one you can! The Pete Tide is lionfish free because divers are picking off every lionfish that's dumb enough to show up ;-)


----------



## navkingfisher (May 14, 2009)

what kind of bag do you use to safely transport the ones you want to eat?


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

navkingfisher said:


> what kind of bag do you use to safely transport the ones you want to eat?


Zookeeper. Many local dive shops carry them.


----------



## CTL1300 (Sep 3, 2013)

Stupid question, but I've never fished for lionfish so I'm going to ask it. Can you only spearfish for them or has anyone hooked one on a line? If someone has hooked one on a line what was the gear and bait?


----------

